# Corsair SPEC 03 and Gigabyte B85 D3H MB



## singleindian (Sep 19, 2014)

hai,
    i bought the above mb.can i buy spec 03 cabinet to use the motherboard.and wht abt gfx card.can i use gtx 770 with thse 2?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 19, 2014)

Which power supply?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2014)

will work absolutely fine.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes the 770 will work fine. 

Just get a Good PSU.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yes the 770 will work fine.
> 
> Just get a Good PSU.





The Sorcerer said:


> Which power supply?



seasonic 520w

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> will work absolutely fine.





anirbandd said:


> Yes the 770 will work fine.
> 
> Just get a Good PSU.



thanks for the info guys


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 19, 2014)

Its all good. You shouldn't face any issues.


----------

